
Invisible Ink “Tattoos” Could Be Used to ID Vaccinated Kids - SQL2219
https://futurism.com/neoscope/invisible-vaccine-ink-tattoos-kids
======
davismwfl
I get it, and the idea is super interesting and pretty cool.

But did the researchers not give the sociological aspects of this any thought?
We've not had a good history as a planet when governments decided to tattoo
individuals to identify them as a specific class. It has never worked out well
and this seems tone def to those issues. And governments are who mandate
vaccines (rightly IMO), so this seems like a good idea in one aspect, but
seems highly tone def on another.

